# Today, I am old.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

On this day, at 7:32am, 35 years ago, I was born/spewed into this world.

I am old. No longer can I say that I am even early thirties.

And good christ, how hungover am I. I can barely type.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Happy birthday Martin :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Look on the bright side, Martin! That means you're one year closer to meeting our dear Lord Jesus Christ! Congratulations!

s.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Happy birthday!!! Hope you are celebrating in style.

Man I love birthdays... Oh and 35 is not old Martin!!!! :roll: You whine like a mule...you are still alive.

Enjoy it and have a drink for me (seeing as I'm not supposed to these days)!!!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> Look on the bright side, Martin! That means you're one year closer to meeting our dear Lord Jesus Christ! Congratulations!
> 
> s.


Ha! Instant Classic!

I missed this post earlier. Happy Birthday ole chap! How Fitting! Brilliant! I would like some tea! Thank goodness it is Friday! Yes, it IS Friday! Har Har Har! Fantastic! Yes! Brilliant! Oh yes, I find that rather fitting! Tea! Shall we?! Yes! BRRRILLIANT!

/end


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

happy birthday old chap.... dont go ending up sleeping in any dustbins tonight.......................

check out this site by the way might bring back some memories of our home town

.... christ ive staggered out of some of these bars

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml?l=reading


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

remember us winning the quiz in here ?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and not forgetting meeting here for the first time


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

sebastian said:


> Look on the bright side, Martin! That means you're one year closer to meeting our dear Lord Jesus Christ! Congratulations!
> 
> s.


seriously, i laughed harder at this post than anything i've read on this board. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

instant classic, indeed.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I most certainly do JC, I most certainly do.

As for the rest of you......grrrr...I hope you enjoy your petty torments.

:wink:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> Look on the bright side, Martin! That means you're one year closer to meeting our dear Lord Jesus Christ! Congratulations!
> 
> s.


Yup this was genius, seb. Best laugh I've had in a month, lol.

Martin, you are still very young. I keep panicking about my age and think, AH screw it. I'm angry at what I've lost in life. And yet, despite everything, I can't say my life has ever been boring. And I've experienced and learned so many things.

I'd say you've done the same, and have had more sex than I have damnit. I want more sex.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, you are a spring chicken.

God, I still want to get back to London to enjoy a pub. Is it stupid to ask for a Marguerita or tonic water with a twist of lime at a pub? Will I be ostrasized? SP?

D


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Belated congrats Martin. (will be 35 soon, still feel like a toddler though :? ).


----------

